# Self-Storage Units



## Poc Building Dept (Nov 2, 2017)

Is there a requirement for exterior lighting?  I have not found anything specifically outlining storage units.  I see it as being an egress type of situation, although there is not a real occupant load here.  I am approaching the owner with the concept for security.  Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## VillageInspector (Nov 2, 2017)

Poc Building Dept said:


> Is there a requirement for exterior lighting?  I have not found anything specifically outlining storage units.  I see it as being an egress type of situation, although there is not a real occupant load here.  I am approaching the owner with the concept for security.  Any advice is greatly appreciated.



Do you have anything in your local zoning code regarding parking lot lighting? that might help you get to where you want to be.


----------



## Poc Building Dept (Nov 2, 2017)

VillageInspector said:


> Do you have anything in your local zoning code regarding parking lot lighting? that might help you get to where you want to be.


No, the local code has no reference to parking lot lighting.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2017)

Poc


Welcome again


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2017)

Might be in other city ordinances 

Check or ask


----------



## Poc Building Dept (Nov 3, 2017)

Seems to be no requirement.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## steveray (Nov 3, 2017)

There is a requirement for lighting through the exit discharge, and there is always an occupant load...

EXIT DISCHARGE. That portion of a means of egress system
between the termination of an exit and a public way.

[A] PUBLIC WAY. A street, alley or other parcel of land
open to the outside air leading to a street, that has been
deeded, dedicated or otherwise permanently appropriated to
the public for public use and which has a clear width and
height of not less than 10 feet (3048 mm).

1006.1 Illumination required. The means of egress, including
the exit discharge, shall be illuminated at all times the
building space served by the means of egress is occupied.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Self storage units? This could mean one story metal building or two story like the climate control type with stairs and egress requirements requiring lighting? I'm guessing a row of single story type buildings. For security I would request lighting, the local police may thank you.


----------



## Poc Building Dept (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes, single story metal building.  I made the suggestion.  We shall see how far it goes.  Thanks for all the input everyone


----------

